# hello everyone!



## worldsparadox (Aug 16, 2010)

just happened to stumble onto your wonderfull forum after catching a few european mantids in my yard. i keep all sorts of tarantulas and scorpions, and any other thing my wife lets me keep, and ive fallen in love with the mantids! i had a sucessfull breeding with my big female and hope to have an ooth any day now! i am very excited to give raising the babies a try and hopfully with some practice i can move on to more exotic species... hope to get to know you all

~Mike


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 16, 2010)

Welcome Mike! Congrats on the impending babies!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 16, 2010)

welcome, don't forget the fruit flies for the baby nymphs, when they hatch.


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 16, 2010)

[welcome to the forum


----------



## ismart (Aug 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 16, 2010)

Welcome to you and your wife!


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome. If you can raise a good number of european mantids from the ooth then most other mantids will be easy.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome! Sounds like you're off to a good start.


----------



## worldsparadox (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks alot everyone! and ive got plenty of fruit flys, ive got a few Dendrabate Azures that im raising up to breed as well


----------



## kebuchan (Aug 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I'm about 2 days old on here myself  Have never bred mantids but would like to try. Will definitely like to hear from you on how your ooth is progressing.

Where abouts are you?

Kevin


----------



## Seattle79 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello Mike and Welcome. A lot of wonderful and knowledgeable people you can find here.

-Kevin


----------



## worldsparadox (Aug 19, 2010)

*cant figure out how yo quote people*

but to answer your question kevin i am located in central Colorado, near denver


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 19, 2010)

worldsparadox said:


> *cant figure out how yo quote people*
> 
> but to answer your question kevin i am located in central Colorado, near denver


Below each post, you can see there's a button that says "reply". Click on that button and let the forum do the rest!


----------

